# Suitable RUB alternative and advice...



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

So I'm looking to convert some RUB's but as I don't want that many buying them online and getting them delivered seems fairly expensive. There doesn't seem to be any shops nearby that stock them but I managed to find these and was wondering if they would be a suitable alternative and whether they would be suitable for 4-5 adult does?










http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/ho ... 4294940365

OR-

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/shop/ho ... 4294940365

If not, suggestions of where you get your cages/tubs from would be much appreciated!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

anything like this is great and if its cheaper then all the better, i use rubs personally and make them myself to save some money.

In my opinion i think its better to have mesh on top and also on the side to allow better ventilation but as i said before thats only my personal opinion and preference


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I agree I'll definitely be putting in mesh I just wanted second opinions on whether they would be large enough and strong enough to take all the modifications  the rub's seem to be pretty rare around here so I need an easily sourced alternative!


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

this will be more than strong enough for mice i know a few people that use them and have done for ages.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Buy real RUB s. They are worth it. Asda sell them


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for that, for some stupid reason I hadn't even checked there :roll: 
Just ordered my first four 21L RUB's!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they also sell RUBs on amazon for a good price.


----------

